# "glass"-like finish?



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i hope the name of the thread is understandble.

i want to give my car the finish of "liquid glass", smth like in this picture. 
any advice?


----------



## leon2 gr (Apr 9, 2013)

fk 1000p on my black car gives a glassy finish


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

A sealant or coating gives a glass like finish. Gyeon, Gtechniq are amongst my favourites. There are plenty to choose from. Have a search of the forum. Of course the the main part that gives you the shine is a fully decontaminated and machine Polished paint.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

greymda said:


> i hope the name of the thread is understandble.
> 
> i want to give my car the finish of "liquid glass", smth like in this picture.
> any advice?


Generally you are seeking more of a sealant than wax then.

Some of the newer coatings have a very glass like look, but the one i think is the most glass (nearly to the point it looks fake) is the GLARE system (glare glassplexin) http://www.glare.com/products

Glare micro-finish with DA on a mild cut pad, followed with glare professional polish on a finish pad, followed with glare professional polish like a wax/sealant and you will start to laugh as that is nearly too good to be true.

EDIT: and not to mention that Glare micro-finish and professional polish is both long lasting glazes like some of the newer nano glazes, so it won´t be washed away over a few washes like most glazes do.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

After good prep you need final polish like Menzerna 85rd or Britemax Black Max Imho this step is more important , SN my fav LSP after prep SN gives extra clarity and crisp finish without darken the paint and the second coat gives extra gloss and reflectivity , Zaino Z2 very good choice too .

On solid black I got great result liquid glass finish with this combo 
Clay > Megs Ultimate Compound > Britemax BlackMax > Victoria Collectors wax


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

if a sealant could give this, will try some AF Tough Coat or some Gtechniq C2V3, as i have those.


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

C2v3 is awesome! I love it!!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

the question is: will it give this type of finish?


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

greymda said:


> the question is: will it give this type of finish?


C2V3 is shiny and gives a nice look, but not the glass like look you are after (i haven´t gotten that look at least is all i can say, though i enjoy using it)


----------



## Brownrchbr (Oct 20, 2014)

Tough coat on grey will give that look


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Take a look at the GLARE sealant. 
It Contains Glassplexin which Basicaly turns you paint into glass. Exactly what you are looking for lol

http://www.glareuk.co.uk/glare_polish


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Take a look at the GLARE sealant.
> It Contains Glassplexin which Basicaly turns you paint into glass. Exactly what you are looking for lol
> 
> http://www.glareuk.co.uk/glare_polish


just had a quick google of that and sounds like for it to work you have to use the entire range and specific pads and speeds to get the correct finish.

sounds like an expensive ball-ache!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

K detox the car IE strip it right back clay it tar it ironx it etc etc.
Then use the micro finish on a da to correct to a leval YOU are happy with ( the speed differences you are on about is the zenith method BUT with the new big throw da's you wouldnt need that method 3-4 is fine.)
Then when you are happy apply the sealant by hand using a soft foam applicator. Leave to dry then buff off.
No heated booths no temperature critical application criteria. No apply like this give it half hour then reapply that way then leave for 96 seconds and buff in a figure 8 fashion for 11 minutes ( yes i know it not actually like that but take a read of some app methods and have a good laugh at some of them).
Probably one of the easiest and most forgiving coatings out there.
Old skool agreed but its stood the test of time.
If you really want to bling it then koch chemie 1k 
BUT read this
http://www.koch-chemie.de/kcuProduktinfo/1K-Nano_en.pdf
Could you REALLY be assed to do that ( although it is a wide temp band which is actually unusual)


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Find post about 2 weeks ago newbie in finland. Look he`s audi with ammo reflective wax.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

can you share a link to that thread?


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

prima amigo followed by blackfire wet diamond afpp


----------

